# u13 distributor



## ben_yong (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys, do i need adjust timing while i install a new distributor. 1997 nissan bluebird u13 2.4L KA24.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, you'll need to check the ignition timing after installing it.


----------



## ben_yong (Aug 28, 2013)

how to check timing?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Start and warm up the engine (run at 2000 RPM for 2 minutes then idle for 1 mine). (If you don't have a scantool to put into timing adjust mode) Shut the engine off. Unplug the TPS. Start the engine and rev 2 or three times then let idle. Make sure the steering is straight ahead, loads are off. Using a timing light, adjust the timing to 20 degrees BTDC (+/- 2 degrees) by turning the distributor. If needed, adjust idle speed to 650 RPM (+/- 50 RPM) by turning the idle speed adjusting screw on the IACV-AAC valve. Turn the engine off. Plug in the TPS.


----------



## ben_yong (Aug 28, 2013)

it is really helpful, thanks very much!


----------

